# Fp5 to Fp8 radio updater



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Note that you must be on FP5 Radios before flashing this

*I am not responsible for whatever happens to your phone*
*Also, I no longer own this phone and cannot test this file. If something is wrong, please let me know*

Download:
https://www.dropbox....toFp8Radios.zip
https://www.box.com/s/whas45y968dq2lqph3y1

Directions:
1)Flash in CWM. 
2)Reboot
3) Win


----------



## CalPolyRock (Dec 6, 2011)

MidnightNinja said:


> Note that you must be on FP5 Radios before flashing this
> 
> *I am not responsible for whatever happens to your phone*
> *Also, I no longer own this phone and cannot test this file. If something is wrong, please let me know*
> ...


I hope the radio update fixes the random squelch when initially connecting on some phone calls or the 30-60 second delays sometimes when making phone calls. I didn't see any of that in the change log.

Has anyone tried the fp8 radio only update with fp5 until the next version of tweaked is ready?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RixerRyda (Mar 26, 2013)

Got the file.. How do I do this with Odin 1.85?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Is the link down or is my phone just being dumb?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Link not working on dropbox

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

RixerRyda said:


> Got the file.. How do I do this with Odin 1.85?


You don't. You flash it with CWM, Clockwork Mod Recovery.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> Link not working on dropbox
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Glad it's not just me, anyone got a mirror?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Got it to download just took a couple mins for some reason to take.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> Is the link down or is my phone just being dumb?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Mirrors Still showing up on my dropbox, and on my end, Ill upload to a few mirrors too though


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Box.net mirror uploaded, Ill have another mirror up if need be


----------

